# Q For The Kids - Fairbanks, IN - June 6-7  Needs Teams



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

This is a nice little 2nd year contest, very cook friendly.  No charge for extra space.  Right now they need two more teams to be a qualifier.  They are already a state championship, KCBS sanctioned contest.

We'll be there.  Hope to see some of our friends from the forum from Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, Illinois, and Michigan.  For those that have never competed this would be a great chance to dive in.  Plenty of friendly teams willing to help out a new team.

Here's the link to the contest:

http://www.fairbankscommunitycenter.com ... 20Kids.htm


----------



## Puff1 (May 31, 2008)

I'll be doing a rib cook off with Bruce that weekend.
Good luck to ya' Dallas!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Puff.  Did I mention that team #25 gets a crown and gets carried around the campgrounds on a throne!    Would you believe a golf cart?

We need just two teams.  Stogie how about coming out of retirement for this one?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 1, 2008)

Ford just committed to the contest.  All we need now is 1 more!


----------

